# [x11-toolkits/open-motif] Uses the wrong GCC



## interfasys (Feb 18, 2014)

x11-toolkits/open-motif uses base gcc instead of the one from ports like most ports do.
Adding the required flags to ENV before compiling works, but it would be better if the port was to follow the rules set in make.conf.


----------

